

Ask HN: Please recommend skills to pick up - momop

Low level coder here (another way to saying I am out of date with relevant skills!). I have an idea that I want to develop this year. Please recommend the most relevant skills that I should get familiar with. The idea involves
- Live conferencing and Archival of videos
- Clean looking web interface<p>Sounds like boiling the ocean. But some pointers on general direction would be very helpful. Thank you
======
jseims
If you're doing live conferencing, and don't want to force people to install a
plugin, you'll need Flash. Which won't work on a phone. Is that ok?

~~~
momop
Flash could be a problem. More than phone, I think iPad may have an issue.

~~~
jseims
Then you'll need a native app.

You may be able to use the Google Hangout API.

~~~
momop
Thanks jseims. I will take a look. Most likely I will revisit the thread once
I have done more homework

